# Races weekend 18th / 19th Sept 2010



## Copepod (Sep 19, 2010)

Just checked the website, as several friends are involved in the Nokia Coast to Coast event in Scotland this weekend (18th / 19th Sept).
JDRF is one of charities listed - see http://www.scotlandcoasttocoast.com/charities.html

Also, it's Great North Run today, so good luck to alll runners, whether or not they're running with diabetes or any other conditions, for any charities or none.


----------



## Pigeon (Sep 19, 2010)

I went to watch the GNR, it was great! I've run it for the last 2 years, but didn't get a place this year. The atmosphere's amazing, and it was exciting to see the top athletes and the fun runners too. I think the blind runners are very inspiring, they run along tied to a sighted guide. I stood and clapped for over an hour, so my hands were quite sore afterwards.

Well done to anyone who took part!


----------



## Copepod (Sep 19, 2010)

Even funnier, sometimes the blind runners sometimes run ahead of their sighted guides!?! 
I keep intending to enter for GNR, as I have fond memories of living on Tyneside for uni & after, then a year's work later. Looked into getting another entry for Blaydon Race, which I ran in 1994, but it's always filled too quick.


----------



## Pigeon (Sep 19, 2010)

Maybe those runners are partically sighted rather than totally blind - so they just need a shout if they're going to crash? The thought of running without full vision would terrify me!

Yes, the Blaydon race always fills up immediately - I've heard you have to log on at 3am or something to get a place. 

On a personal level, I achieved a PB in my ParkRun yesterday! Are you still parkrunning?


----------



## Copepod (Sep 20, 2010)

Congrats on PB. 

In theory, yes, but worked Sat before last, woke up snuffling this Sat, and will be on holiday next 2 Saturdays, leaving Newcastle on prebooked train ticket at 1000, so would be very expensive if I had a slow time or took too long between Exhibition Park & railway station. Then, I'm working 1 weekend in 3 regularly until mid December, but hope to fit in a few more ParkRuns.


----------

